# The Wait



## kiteboywales (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all

Me and partner have been waiting for now roughly 16months for IVF treatment - We still havent heared anything back as to when we are due to start

Been on a email rush today to try to get some answers - didnt help as doc is on holiday anyway

Anyway - can anyone tell us what the legal time limit in Wales - Swansea is?? or the target

We have been told they have to start seeing us in 18 months - is that correct - will treatment be done or are we likely to wait further again for actual treatment

Been trying for years now with not even a sniff of getting pregnant - ive tried to block things out as much as I can but its getting so hard now its unreal

Thinking of going Private - wont go into details but  its the unexplained type of infertility - I had some issues with my boys but the last test I did was perfectly normal

We have been given no info whatsoever to expect at all - so any info would be good too

Im 36 and shes 37 going on 38 in August so it feels like time is running out for us

thanks for any info


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Do u know where u have been referred for treatment? Is in neath or ivf wales?

U are able to self fund 1 cycle only while on the nhs waiting list but would be entitled to 2 free nhs cycles. 

Might be worth calling ivf wales direct


----------



## kiteboywales (Jul 3, 2012)

Its neath port-talbot 

I emailed a stephanie hering earlier today and she totally panicked us as she said we not on any list she had - turns out she was in Cardiff

Now I understand that the building in port talbot isnt even ready yet and we may have to go to Bristol apparently

Trust us to hit the period when a new building is going up - anyway we have spent roughly £500 on some private sperm tests and some other things I dont really understand 

We just didnt go any further at the time as I was just made unemployed so it was all falling apart when we had the news we need the more expensive form of IVF treatment

Anyway Im in work now and the wait is just awful - I think we are decided that we will pay for one cycle ourselves but when to do that I have no clue


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah she's in cardiff. The clinic in neath is brand new and its crazy they are holding people on a waiting list while its built. U could call health commission wales for advice


----------

